# Pelvicachromis "sacrimontis"



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello, LFS has some of these giant kribs in. I am interested but i cant find alot fo info on them. Are they hard to feed, what temps, ph etc do they pair off easy , are they pair bond forming or any other info would be great

thanks 
Tim


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Tim,

P. sacrimontis are a very aggressive krib, especially the females. It is also very common for stores to get in female heavy groups. I always like to set-up 2 pair of a given Pelvicachromis species so that a dominant pair can form. The sub dominant pair will have to be removed in short order or you risk having them killed. The beater pair helps to give the fish a choice in mates and alos helps to create a better "bonded" pair of fish.

I would not keep a potential pair of sacrimontis in anything less then a 30 gallon tank that is well decorated with driftwood, plants, or the like. If you have experience managing krib aggression you MIGHT be able to get a bonded pair in a smaller tank, but odds are that the female will deceide to clean house one day and run the male out of her turf...if he is lucky!

The fish will do fine in water with values of 7.5ph and 250ppm, but ideally water with a 6.8-7.0 pH and >100ppm should be provided for maximum color and for spawning. Temps around 76-80 F will be fine.

I offer all my species of Pelvicachromis flake food and bbs which even for wild caught fish is eaten after they settle in.

They are a great fish, one of my all time favorite "kribs". Do you know what color form the store has? Green is the most common then red. I don't know if I've ever seen the yellow form. You can only really tell the difference in color in the males.

Jeff


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

Jeff , 
Thankyou very much for the information.
The store has in the "giant red" type. They also have a yellow krib , however those are a much smaller fish than the "giant red" so i suspect they are a type of pulcher. Alll of them are wild caught fish too. I personaly am not that big of a fan of wild caught fish , however sometimes i do buy wilds. I may have to pass on these unfortunately. I was a bit concerned there may be some aggression issues . I was thinking of a 20 gallon tank , and so dont think i should buy any .
Beatiful fish though , and if i see them again in the future and have more tank space I may have to try them .

thanks again
Tim


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Tim,

Where in the US are you? Just wondering what store (really what supplier) is getting in and stocking wild Pevicachromis. There aren't that many people importing fish out of West Africa on a regular basis.

Jeff


----------



## Ichy (Oct 26, 2003)

The store is on Toledo ohio. http://www.trilbytropicals.com/newfishinstock.htm 
nice place , they seem to always have some harder to find or less often seen species in

I dont know if they'll ship , or if they would disclose their sources but their phone number is on the top part of the page

HTH 
Tim


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have an importer that I use directly so I have access to the fish most of the time. I was just wondering where the fish were poping up in the retail world.

Jeff


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The fish are also available in Massachusetts, I found this thread after looking for info on them. I got a pair as I have always wanted a west African biotope setup, they are going into a 20l but I am glad I have other places for them seeing how a 30 was recommended as the minimum.

Only 9 threads with "Sacrimontis" in them on the whole forum, yikes.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Are these sacrimontis the same as "Giant Krib - Red form B"??

Reason I ask is our LFS have some listed as above and was curious about them as they are still in the 2-3" range, so can't tell by size yet if they are indeed giant kribs or not.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

The ones I got were labeled "Pelvicachromis Sacrimontis "giant" kribs" and described with "super wine red when adult"

They had a trio of them in one tank with that were about 3" and clearly not the regular krib variety and a whole bunch of 1" ones as well in a separate tank.


----------

